# JVC LCD TV Problem



## slavich76 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have problem with unexpected power off (1-2 times per week).
Power off is not normal, without "rolling screen".
After this cases i can set power on only after repluggin power cord.
My tv is JVC LCD 42GZ78

can any help me?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi slavich76

What you are experiencing is widespread to many JVC LCD models, the problem is attributed to the capacitors in the power supply. Bring the screen to your local shop and have them replace the capacitors within the power supply.


post back your findings.


----------

